# Ddr2 800 and 533 work together?



## kevin69 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey guys

i seen you guys helping many people and i was just wondering if you could help me out. i have a asus p5wdh delux and i have ddr2 800mzh and i have a spare 533 ram can i use both together or is it not a great idea? thanks guys!!:1angel:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you have the 800 working at full speed (compatible) with your motherboard, then when you add the 533 chip, it slows down the 800 chips to the 533 speed, therefore, I would not go there if it were mine.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its not a good idea to mix ram stick speeds for several reasons

A) only matched pairs of ram will run in dual channel mode which is 10-15% faster than single channel mode which is what your system will run in with mix matched manuf sticks

B) the mixing of 800 and 533 ram will result in both sticks running in 533mhz speed


----------



## kevin69 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh thanks man! I have 2X1gb OCZ 800mhz how can I use it to full power? I viewed it on CPUID and it showed the ram running at 400mhz.. What should I do? I have an Asus p5w dh delux motherboard. Thanks guys!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its suppose to be running at 400mhz

then check the "memory" tab in cpu-z / see if its says the memory is running in dual channel or single channel

if you are running in dual channel; then your memory transmits data on both top and bottom of the sine wave which means 400mhz x 2 = 800mhz

trying to add one more stick of 533mhz memory will make your system run slower


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DDR = Double Date Rate it reads and writes on the up and the down of the pulse.
So 400 x 2 = 800 it's running at it's full rate.


----------



## kevin69 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh awesome! Thanks man! Can I overclock it? And how can I overclock my CPU? I have a p4 560 ? Please and thank you so much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## kevin69 (Feb 8, 2010)

So I just post my specs?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Essentially. Read the sticky first though.


----------

